# little box ==lots of fire power S2K 40 sw



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

finished my S2K 40sw case and still has room for growth :whistling:

230 rounds (so far) in a small package


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice !! :thumbup:


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Awsome*

I have got to know what this is and where i can buy one and what i should expect to pay. Or was it custom put togther by you? I want one badly LOL !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

the gun (keltec sub 2000) you can get at usa or styx's river shooting range, 
last i ck styxs had a 9mm for around $329 +-
USA i bought this 40 there for $349+ fees tax and such, mine takes the glock mags but you can find them in
glock
sw
beretta
and keltec

as for the case it was a gun case i got in a trade and i just cut the fome to fit the gun & mags

also the gun is all over GUNBROKER but after all the fees it cost alot more, even the shows are asking $400 and up

go to the ktog form and you can see all the pimped out S2K some are still usable in the fold over but most kill the fold over stock , this was why i bought it 16in long 7 in wide folded over.

takes some getting use to shooting the sight system is lacking, im going to put a rail and a quick release red dot on this and im done ==i hope


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Question and THANKS*

My carry pistol is a Glock .40cal model 27. Any idea if it will use the mags i have. I have a ext 15 round and 27 round that would be awsome if enterchanged. And thanks I was able to find it after finding out from u it was a kel-tec. Any Idea if they make a folding or detatchable stock also? And i think ill just throw a laser sight on the one I buy to solve the sight issue ? And no chance you will sell yours huh?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.thektog.org/forum/


http://www.mouseguns.com/sub2000/sub2000.htm

from what i have been told the glock mags are the same except long/short long ones will fit the 40 short ones will if you cut a notch in the grip 
the link above has tons of info on this and other keltecs

i looked for a used s2k for months and all the reply's i got was

* we that have them are keeping them*


*this stock does fold over*


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Thanks*

I just bought one from gold mine pawn shop in Daphne Alabama new for $350 plus tax. Uses the Glock .40cal.:thumbsup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

that was fast you must have been rt there when you thought about getting one , one just fell into your lap


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice, it is a neat carbine and a great case to carry it in.

I shot mine today at the range and about have the sights dialed in. I have a briefcase load out for it that I posted on the Kel-Tech forum.

Enjoy!


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

sweet little package.


----------

